# Firefox won't always load images...



## thetrojan01 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello.

I have this strange problem: I can see this image with firefox: http://imgtops.sourceforge.net/bakeoff/o-png24.png

But I can't see these:
http://www.google.gr/images/firefox/sprite.png
https://belug.de/~beldi/distributions/freebsd.png

Any help? :\
(I think this is the right Category to post this problem)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 30, 2009)

I can see the images just fine in FF.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 30, 2009)

FreeBSD version, X version, and FF version? I seem to remember that early on in FreeBSD 7.0 there was a brief spate of problems with FF either showing no pictures when they were scaled down (automatic resize) or duplicating parts of the screen under certain circumstances. This should be a thing of the past when everything's up to date.


----------



## macnewbold (May 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD version, X version, and FF version? I seem to remember that early on in FreeBSD 7.0 there was a brief spate of problems with FF either showing no pictures when they were scaled down (automatic resize) or duplicating parts of the screen under certain circumstances. This should be a thing of the past when everything's up to date.



It's happening to me too, and I just upgraded the other day to the latest and greatest. My ports collection is from May 4, and I've finished portupgrade -a on everything. Here are my details:

FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p5 on amd64
firefox-3.0.10,1
png-1.2.35
xorg-7.4_1

The image links posted by thetrojan01 above give me the same results. on http://dojo.codegreene.com/ I noticed it too. Everything looks okay, except:

http://dojo.codegreene.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/bryanrichards1-300x221.png won't show at all, just leaves a blank hole (showing the background color)

http://dojo.codegreene.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/new-gradefix-screenshot.png is the same - nothing but background. But when I view it in its own tab (i.e. not resized) it shows up fine.

When I load either image directly, I just get nothing or a gray box the size of the image.

I examined the bryanrichards image, the gradefix image, and the o-png24.png image posted above, using ImageMagick's identify -verbose, and found a few difference that may be significant:

The bryanrichards image is always broken, and has an alpha channel, where the other two don't.

The Gradefix image is broken when resized in the html page, but works by itself. It is very similar to the working o-png24.png image.

The three images that never work all have an alpha channel. The others work, but not when resized by the html page in which they're embedded.

Also, firefox seems to be the only thing that can't display those PNGs, every other image editor/viewer on my system (image magick, xv, etc.) seems to be able to view/manipulate them just fine.

Any other ideas for potential solutions?


----------



## darcsis (May 9, 2009)

are you using ATI display card along with some earlier version of xf86-video-ati driver? This might be a problem of the driver itself. I've also met this problem couple of days ago. After an upgrade to the latest git version of the driver, the problem was gone.


----------



## thetrojan01 (May 10, 2009)

I have nVidia...

I haven't done the update that's why I don't answer all this time. I may do it today.


----------



## GrumpyOldPgmr (May 10, 2009)

I found the solution, at least for Nvidia display drivers. Put the following under the Device section for your card in xorg.conf. I put it after the 'Driver "nv"' line.

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

This solved the problem completely.

I found this mentioned in another thread about Firefox somewhere in forums.freebsd.org


----------



## macnewbold (May 11, 2009)

Thanks GrumpyOldPgmr, that worked for me too!


----------



## anomie (May 11, 2009)

GrumpyOldPgmr said:
			
		

> I put it after the 'Driver "nv"' line.
> 
> Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"



Good one. I also ran into this problem (for the second time on a second laptop). 

From your post I deduced that XAA _may_ be part of the cause, so I moved to a different acceleration method for my radeon(4x) driver. 


```
%rcsdiff -u /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf 
===================================================================
RCS file: /usr/local/etc/X11/RCS/xorg.conf,v
retrieving revision 1.1
diff -u -r1.1 /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
--- /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf	2009/04/09 04:01:38	1.1
+++ /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf	2009/05/11 21:50:06
@@ -110,6 +110,7 @@
         #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
 	Identifier  "Card0"
 	Driver      "radeon"
+        Option      "AccelMethod"  "EXA"
 	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
 	BoardName   "M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]"
 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

Problem is solved here, which I confirmed using macnewbold's helpful test cases.


----------

